# LWJGL gluLookAt "Umschauen" Problem



## der Erzeuger (13. Apr 2015)

Ich habe mir eine Funktion zum Umschauen programmiert die in jeder Loop die abstände der Maus in der letzten loop und der derzeitigen misst und verarbeitet:

```
//UMSCHAUEN
			if(oldMouseX > Mouse.getX()){
				float d =  Mouse.getX()-oldMouseX;
				a = a + (d/360);
			}
			else
			{
				float d =  Mouse.getX()-oldMouseX;
				a = a + (d/360);
				
			}
			if(oldMouseY > Mouse.getY()){
				float d =  Mouse.getY() - oldMouseY;
				b = b + (d/360);
			}
			else
			{
				float d =  Mouse.getY() - oldMouseY;
				b = b + (d/360);
				
			}
			oldMouseX = Mouse.getX();
			oldMouseY = Mouse.getY();
```
oldMouseX und oldMouseY sind demnach die Coordianten der letzten loop und a und b x und y.

```
gluLookAt(0,0,0,a,b,-0.5f,0f,1f,0f);
```
so wie dem Betrachter auffält funktioniert das nur zwischen -90 und 90 umschauen.
Wie muss ich das machen dass es bis zu 360 geht?


----------

